# Amplificador para audifonos (cmoy)



## myge (Ene 18, 2011)

Buenas.
Tengo un MP3 sony y unos Koss Porta Pro y pensaba en hacer un amplificador.
La verdad entiendo muy poco de electronica por eso vine aca buscando ayuda y espero encontrarla.
Tengo muchos tutoriales pero me gustaria mas que nada que me guien 
tengo la protoplaca, las resistencias, los jacks y los otro no entiendo mucho.
Espero recibir ayuda, estaria muy agradecido. Prefiero mil veces hacerlo yo que comprarlo.
saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 18, 2011)

Mira, lo más didáctico para los principiantes, son los vídeos... Un tutorial sobre como soldar es necesario.
Acá hay un detalle... Si no entiendes nada sobre como es una Resistencia, un Diodo, un Transistor... desde ya vamos mal. Para encarar un proyecto de este tipo (electrónico) hay que saber algo de lo que se hace... Ya no hablamos de teoría dura... Si no de experiencia práctica, algunas nociones básicas sobre los componentes principales electrónica-mente hablando.

Se cumple con lo necesario?

Saludos y bienvenid@ al foro!!!


----------



## myge (Ene 18, 2011)

Gracias por la bienvenida.
Mi problema no es no saber que es resistencia, diodos, etc. En este caso cuento con la ayuda de mi padre que es electrico asi que no tengo problemas.
Mi problema pasaria por la parte esquematica.
me pregunto si siguiendo este esquema lograre el cmoy:





Esperando tu pronta respuesta, desde ya muchas gracias.
saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 18, 2011)

El diagrama esquemático se ve bien. No hay errores de conexión. Evidentes. Acá el diagrama básico por partes del amplificador, fuente de poder y etapa de potencia. http://tangentsoft.net/audio/cmoy-tutorial/misc/cmoy-tangent-sch.pdf

Saludos!


----------



## myge (Ene 18, 2011)

Y que mas se le puede agregar? Seguire paso a paso el esquema.
Y sobre los operacionales no lo entiendo mucho.
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 18, 2011)

Agregarle, nada. Y sobre los operacionales... ¿Para que? Si la persona que lo va a armar no eres tu... 

Pero, bueh. Un link sobre los Op: Acá

Saludos!


----------



## myge (Ene 18, 2011)

Disculpa que te vuelva a molestar :$. Tengo todos los materiales, condensadores, r, el potenciometro logaritmico, el led, solo me estaria faltando el operacional.
en una pagina comentan sobre el NE5532, la calidad del sonido aumentaria proporcionalmente con el op? me quedo con ese o busco otro?
saludos y gracias!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 18, 2011)

myge dijo:


> Disculpa que te vuelva a molestar :$. Tengo todos los materiales, condensadores, r, el potenciometro logaritmico, el led, solo me estaria faltando el operacional.
> en una pagina comentan sobre el NE5532, la calidad del sonido aumentaria proporcionalmente con el op? me quedo con ese o busco otro?
> saludos y gracias!



Cualquier operacional doble va bien. TL072/TL082/LM358/NE5532...

Saludos!


----------



## myge (Ene 21, 2011)

Tengo dos opamp para mi cmoy, un OPA2134, pero tengo los dos tipos SO8 y DIP8, cual debo instalar?
saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2011)

myge dijo:


> Tengo dos opamp para mi cmoy, un OPA2134, pero tengo los dos tipos SO8 y DIP8, cual debo instalar?
> saludos!


No abras nuevos temas para consultar sobre lo mismo.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 22, 2011)

*Myge*
Me asalta una gran duda? como hiciste para responder la pregunta para entrar al foro?


----------



## yuccez (Sep 20, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Cualquier operacional doble va bien. TL072/TL082/LM358/NE5532...
> 
> Saludos!



qhe tal, oye cual en tu opinion es el mejor, en cuanto a calidad de sonido se refiere, (sin mucho ruido de fondo, el esquema que presentan, lo he intentado como 3 veces, nuevos componentes y todo, pero no consigo que emita sonido, habra una pcb u otro esquema??? me interesa probar ese operacional


----------



## pandacba (Sep 21, 2011)

De los mencionados el NE5532, luego le sigue el TL072 el TL082 y el LM358 son de uso general y no estan previsto para bajo ruido


----------



## yuccez (Sep 22, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> De los mencionados el NE5532, luego le sigue el TL072 el TL082 y el LM358 son de uso general y no estan previsto para bajo ruido



tendras a la mano algun esquema para el ne5532???que no sea el mencionado, o si a tu gusto personal ese es recomendable, podrias guiarme sobre su construccion?


----------



## Flemming (Abr 24, 2013)

Chicos,
Estoy armando un cmoy para proveer salida de auriculares en un amplificador que tengo. Vi y probe un par de esquemas obteniendo resultados que me gustaron. Sin embargo necesito entender el criterio usado para seleccionar el capacitor de entrada sin dejar fuera frecuencias reproducibles en auriculares.

Mi objetivo es usar auriculares variados, preservando la mayor calidad posible en el sonido. Tengo un par de 32 ohms que tiene parlantitos y parecen buenos.

He visto esquemas con 1uf, 0.47uf y 0.22uf en la entrada antes del opamp ( tengo un opa2134 ).

Yo probe con 0.47 y 0.22 y no noto diferencias audibles. Que capacitancia me recomiendan usar, y cuales serian las razones?


Saludos,
Flemming.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 24, 2013)

Hola.

El de mayor capacidad deja pasar frecuencias más bajas que el de menor capacidad.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jov1903 (May 27, 2015)

Hola a todos
quiero dejar a concideracion de este muy buen foro, en el cual me estoy desasnando, un diagrama que que en realidad es un hibrido, es decir, tome dos diagaramas e hice uno solo,
el diagrama en cuestion es de un cmoy, ampli de auriculares, y la razon , para mi, es que uno era muy complicado para mi inexistente conocimiento de electronica y el otro tambien pero tenia la posibilidad de incorporarle un cargador de bateria que es muy seductor, si tenemos en cuenta el costo de las baterias de 9v, asi que les dejo el diagrama en cuestion para que los que saben y entienden me digan si esta bien o lo que hay que arreglar para que funcione, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2015)

El cargador no me gusta , es solo una fuente de corriente constante y sigue, sigue, y sigue cargando.


----------



## jov1903 (May 27, 2015)

hoa dosmetro
gracias por tu pronta respuesta, que puedo hacerle para que deje de cargar cuando la bat este llena, justamente subi el diagrama para que me ayuden, quitandole los errores....


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2015)

Mientras andá fijandote en el buscador por cargadores Ni Cd

Ver el archivo adjunto 130185


----------



## jov1903 (May 28, 2015)

gracias dosmetro
me encanto este diagrama, ahora bien,si leiste atentamente mi 1° msj habras leido que mis conocimientos de electronica son casi nulos, es por eso que me gustaria saber los valores de los componentes o bien pasame el link de donde sacaste el diagrama desde ya muchas gracias, a pesar de mi ignorancia el diagrama lo entendi....


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2015)

No tengo mas datos de ese circuito 

T1 y T2 puede ser cualquier NPN , BC337 , 2n2222 , BC547.

Para las resistencias probá :

R1 = 1K

R2 = 68 Ohms

R3 = 220 Ohms

La fuente podría ser de 12 Vdc


----------



## jov1903 (May 28, 2015)

ok gracias
T1 y T2 = Q1 y Q2?
D1?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2015)

jov1903 dijo:


> T1 y T2 = Q1 y Q2?


 
Si.




> D1 ?


 
1N4007


----------



## jov1903 (May 28, 2015)

gracias bro 
ahora voy a hacer el esquematico del cmoy con este cargador y a subirlo y me dices que onda


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2015)

Mejor una protoboard 

O soldado estilo araña sobre la mesa y a probarlo


----------



## jov1903 (May 28, 2015)

Bueno a ver que me dices ahora
funcionara?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2015)

Lo conectaste al revés , entrada en la salida y salida en la entrada


----------



## jov1903 (May 28, 2015)

uhhhh ... ya lo soluciono ... te dije soy de madera para la electronica


----------



## shoker4 (May 8, 2019)

myge dijo:


> Gracias por la bienvenida.
> Mi problema no es no saber que es resistencia, diodos, etc. En este caso cuento con la ayuda de mi padre que es electrico asi que no tengo problemas.
> Mi problema pasaria por la parte esquematica.
> me pregunto si siguiendo este esquema lograre el cmoy:
> ...



Perdón por revivir el tema, pero quería agregar la lista de componentes de este esquemático.

La lista de componentes: 

RESISTENCIAS 
R1-R2-R4-R8: 4K7 - 1% 
R3-R7: 47K - 1% 
R5-R9: 10K - 1% 
R6-R10: 47 ohms. 1% 
R11: 2K - 10% 

P1: Potenciómetro 2x50K logarítmico. 

Condensadores: 
C1-C2: 220 microfaradios a 25v. (electrolítico) 
C3-C4: 2.2 microfaradios a 100v. (polyester) 
C5-C6: 100K a 63v. (polyester) 

Resto de componentes: 
DL1: diodo led


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2019)

Y no tenés el PCB


----------

